# New to the Forum



## CakeFace (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey All,

New to the forum. From the UK, been involved in various sports for a while and have lifted to help my performance, but this is first time I have lifted for the sake of lifting. Been working on getting my diet clean, getting good recovery, and working on my lifting technique.

Goals are to decrease my bodyfat and increase my muscle mass... big surprise right?

Great forum, have been lurking for a while.


----------



## brazey (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2015)

Englishman are cunts.

Welcome sailor!


----------

